# Pray  for my    lil girl ..



## short stop (Mar 2, 2009)

My daughter   Heather    was rushed to the ER Hospital   tonight .. Hypeventaled    on the way   --blacked out . I  was   sick with  tears  just  hearing about it over the phone .  
    12 yrs  old .   Migraine  headache .. shes  suffered them for yrs  now  . We  honestly  dont  know  whats  wrong .. we attributted the  headaches  to  reading  , Tv  -- got her glasses ?.  Not eating ?    Girls  maturing  around  this  age  etc  etc ..  

  At the ER    they could do nothing but Motrin / Tynenol   for the headache  .. Thats  no fix      it  doesnt work  for her ''I know 1st hand '' .
 Wife  got  her back home  and   asleep  for now ..
   I taking   her  to get  a referal   to  a neuro      tommorow  asap ..
    Just  pray   for  her / my family ..
                 Please


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2009)

I hate to hear that Ryan. Know that we have her, and ya`ll, in our prayers, and that they find what is wrong. 

Thinkin` about ya`ll, my Friend.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Mar 2, 2009)

prayers sent man dont worry she'll be alright


----------



## Sharpshooter (Mar 2, 2009)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## delta708 (Mar 2, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bat (Mar 2, 2009)

Heavenly Father we know you will answer prayers if they are prayed sincerely when someone asks for them.  We pray that you will be with Heather and give her some peace from this affection.  We pray also that you will be with this family as they go thru these situations trying to find a cure for what is causing Heathers headache.  If it be your will guide the Doctors to finding a cure for this terrible pain that causes so many problems with unnumbered people that look to you for comfort and understanding.  We know that you will do your will in each of these cases.  We ask this in your Holy Name dear Christ and ask that you forgive us in all of our shortcoming.  Amen!


----------



## samcooke (Mar 2, 2009)

Prayer sent!!


----------



## CAL (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in as well with prayers for healing power from above and comfort for the family.Hold on to your faith!


----------



## BrianDailey (Mar 3, 2009)

You got it, Ryan.  Hope she sleeps soundly tonight.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 3, 2009)

we are with you Ryan, hang in there brother


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 3, 2009)

done


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 3, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 3, 2009)

Prayers sent for y'all and Heather.  I hope they can find out what's wrong soon.  It's rough having to deal with something like that.


----------



## funandgun (Mar 3, 2009)

Heavenly Father may you annoint Heather right now with your healing hands.  Bless her family , may they remain strong and faithful.  In Jesus Name, Amen.


----------



## Lead Poison (Mar 3, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TJay (Mar 3, 2009)

Dang brother I hate to hear that.  Let her know we are all thinking and praying for her.  I had migraines as a kid and for the most part just grew out of them.  I hope she does too.


----------



## JDHunter (Mar 3, 2009)

Prayers sent, GOD bless!


----------



## Little Rabbit (Mar 3, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 3, 2009)

short stop said:


> My daughter   Heather    was rushed to the ER Hospital   tonight .. Hypeventaled    on the way   --blacked out . I  was   sick with  tears  just  hearing about it over the phone .
> 12 yrs  old .   Migraine  headache .. shes  suffered them for yrs  now  . We  honestly  dont  know  whats  wrong .. we attributted the  headaches  to  reading  , Tv  -- got her glasses ?.  Not eating ?    Girls  maturing  around  this  age  etc  etc ..
> 
> At the ER    they could do nothing but Motrin / Tynenol   for the headache  .. Thats  no fix      it  doesnt work  for her ''I know 1st hand '' .
> ...



I know you've heard this already from others,but my daughter had a seizure at that same age.She still has occasional migraines at 23 years old,but has never had another seizure.After many Dr. visits,there was no conclusive diagnosis but she's a wonderful,healthy mother of two babies now.

I will certainly pray for your precious girl,and for her family - I know the helpless feeling when your baby hurts and you can't stop it.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 3, 2009)

Sent up


----------



## Jasper (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent!

Keep us informed..............


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 3, 2009)

You got it. I am sorry to hear this about your daughter.


----------



## Free Willie (Mar 3, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 3, 2009)

Prayer are sent.


----------



## jmharris23 (Mar 3, 2009)

She has my prayers


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 3, 2009)

Heather and family are in my Prayers.


----------



## money-dog (Mar 3, 2009)

Will talk to God daily for you and yours


----------



## Georgiagirl (Mar 3, 2009)

prayers added


----------



## Lorri (Mar 3, 2009)

Prayers for your daughter- hoping that they find out what is causing it - I know the feeling have daughters as well - you feel so helpless cause you can't fix what is wrong with her.  

Prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. I will be praying for your daughter. Keep us updated.


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 3, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## 2-shot (Mar 3, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## joneshunter (Mar 3, 2009)

God Bless you and your family!!


----------



## short stop (Mar 3, 2009)

update :    
      We took her  to the  Dr    for a  referal today  to  the neurologist.    She   coulda had a MRI scan at the hospital but was denied  and   we had to  set up a  Scan over in Athens     and pay outa  pocket ....    Was on the phone  for  at least 2  hours  with 3 diff ins  co 's . The oldones and  the new   one   and its  the ol  pass the  buck around  .  I dont need to go there   .  
    We  got her  the  scan but  wont   know a thing  for  2-3  days     and then we  have to  take  results   to  the neuro --
  I doubt  taking them to  to our family   practice  Dr  will    do much  good ..??
     Neuro   visit    is  3 weeks away  24 th .. Till then she's   swapping  Motrin /Tylenol   eveyr 8   if  theres  a headache  involved .. 
  She  a  trooper ..  Pooor lil  thing  got stuck and prodded  with needles  all day from  1   end to the other  between shots  an iVs .....
   Till  then  I  cant thank yall enuf    for the support .   
  I know my day was ruff   staying awake ..   but not  near as ruff as hers .. 

  Thanks  for the  phone  calls   today  of  support   and encouragment   from   the crowd  . It  means  alot   to me  knowing I have  help  lifting up my  daughters    issues    to the   Lord   above . 

                    Ty ----  SS


----------



## kentuckychuck (Mar 3, 2009)

*Heather*

Ryan,

Andrea and I will be praying for your daughter.  I feel sure that things will be just fine.  Call if we can do anything for yall, Chuck


----------



## Big7 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ask the Dr. about Stadol spray.
Spray up the nose like afrin(sp).
Pretty strong - so be careful.
They may not use it in kids as young as her
but worth asking about.

I have a lot of BAD headaches too...
Especially when the weather changes,
like a warm or cold front coming in.
This works good for me.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope she gets better soon Ryan.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 4, 2009)

Ryan,

My wife has had headaches almost daily for the last 15 years (they started right after we got married.....coincidence? )

She takes preventative medicine every night. It has really helped with her migraines - she only has a bad one now every 6 weeks or so. 

Still praying for your daughter - hope all works out well soon!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 4, 2009)

Prayers sent for your daughter and you and your wife.  There is no worse feeling than watching a child hurt and being powerless to ease their pain.


----------



## NoOne (Mar 4, 2009)

Prayers sent also, had these when I was a teen and grew out of them after a few years. Hopefully the same will happen here also.


----------



## short stop (Mar 5, 2009)

update : 
  MRI  results back ..
   nothing  to  speak  of   tramatic on the scan  :


   she  finally made it thru a  whole day  at school  +  band class   , and she  has  honor awards tonight   with no issues  today ... 

 thanks  for the  uplift  in prayers ..


----------



## ultramag (Mar 5, 2009)

short stop said:


> update :
> MRI  results back ..
> nothing  to  speak  of   tramatic on the scan  :
> 
> ...



awsome news Ryan..I know how those headaches can be..mine eased up 2 years ago....I was having severe ..i mean severe headaches that make you sick at your stomach..I saw so many different doctors and they did two brain MRIs and never figured it outI am glad the results are good..she will be in my prayers..whenever you get results from an mri and there is nothing tramatic..that is a good thing..that is what i meant by awsome news..I know she still has something going on and i hope the doctors figure it out soon...Headaches are tough to deal with..God bless
Ultramag


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dang Ryan! Sorry, I'm just seeing this.
You know you have our prayers from up here.
Glad nothing came back serious. Ya'll hang in there.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.  Glad it was nothing serious.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 8, 2009)

Ryan, 

Just saw this. I hope that your little gal is doing better.  Prayers are lifted up for all of you!


----------



## BOFF (Mar 15, 2009)

Father God, I thank you for your salvation, and I thank you for your healing powers. It is now that we come to you as the Great Physician and ask that you be with Ryan's daughter Heather. Place your healing hands upon her and take these headaches away. Whether it be through your miraculous healing, through the Drs. or physicians, we will leave it to you.

We ask that the cure be easy, quick, and simple. Give those who tend to her, wisdom, knowledge and guidance through your Holy Spirit, to where her care is thorough, and complete.

Provide peace, assurance, and comfort, which only your presence may do in these situations for Heather and her family. We thank you for what you have already done, and for what you are going to do. For it's in Jesus name we ask, and claim these things, Amen!


----------



## short stop (Mar 27, 2009)

update :
  thanks  everyone ..
   seems shes not alone ..  Many many on this  board  suffer from chronic   migraines.  

  She  had   her good  days  and bad ..
  Nero Dr  visit  didnt produce anything out the norm..  

  they set her  up taking Topomax daily  and we will see  where   she goes with that ..
 Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers ..


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prayers*

I am praying for her.  I take Topamax for my migraines at night and in the morning.  I have been for 2 years now.  It has helped a lot.  I still have them some but not near has bad.  PM if you need to know anything at all.


----------



## BOFF (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the update. 
Double edge sword, as it's a praise in nothing out of the norm was found from the Neuro Dr., but it sure does bite in not finding the answers of the cause. 

Prayers continue.

God Bless,
David B.







short stop said:


> update :
> thanks  everyone ..
> seems shes not alone ..  Many many on this  board  suffer from chronic   migraines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 27, 2009)

SS,I have two sisters suffering from migraines. I will continue to Pray that your daughter gets relief.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  My wife has dealt with migraines for years and Topomax seems to work pretty well  for her.  You and your family have our prayers.


----------



## leroy (Mar 29, 2009)

thoughts and prayers are with you. I lay in bed alot of nights listening to my Dad suffer from migrains.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Apr 14, 2009)

Heavenly Father,

I love you and thank You for the Cross and the precious Blood that saved my soul. Lord i ask for Your forgiveness for my sins, faults, and shortcomings. Lord please be with Heather as she is suffering from these terrible headaches. I ask in Jesus name lord that you wrap Your loving arms around this family and protect them and Lord I just lift Heather up to you and ask that you take this terrible affliction away from her and that you will guide the doctors to find a cure for this precious little girl. Lord i thank you in advance for answering this prayer because it is You who says ask whatsoever in My Name and believe that you shall have it and it will be given. In JESUS name i pray. Amen


----------

